
Entangling 15 trillion atoms - Bang2Bay
https://www.upi.com/Science_News/2020/05/15/Physicists-observe-quantum-entanglement-of-15-trillion-atoms/9931589541660/
======
Bang2Bay
link to the original research :
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-15899-1.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-15899-1.pdf)

achieved at a temperature of 400+ Kelvin

